# Need a printer near Brooklyn NY asap



## lman50 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi everyone 
I need a little help. I'm a screw printer but also have a full time job and go to school. I'm making the shirts for my full time job and I need them done asap but I have too much school work right now to be able to finish them. I need about 100 shirts printed. I already have the shirts on hand and I have one of the screens, I ripped the second one. They are one color two sided prints and all I need is for someone to physically print them. Anyone in the Brooklyn area I could drop off and pick up the shirts let me know a price and a time frame. Preferably someone with a shop I can drop off at. Thanks a lot guys


----------



## lman50 (Nov 4, 2013)

Screen printer* damn auto correct


----------



## ehas0430 (Dec 24, 2014)

We are in Philadelphia, Pa

we would be more than happy to help you out.


----------

